# Cold day out (Defined Details & dooka detailing) Machine Polishing Class



## caledonia

*The Cold Day out (Polishing Class) - Defined Details -Glasgow*

*Saturday the 21st of February @10am till late.*

We are proud to announce the there will be a polishing class. Where Rob from dooka detailing and I will be conduction machine polishing tuition day and this will be held in our Glasgow studio. This class will be a beginner's introduction to both the DA and rotary. The classes will be held on Saturday the 21st of February at 10am. We are located in the Cambuslang area of Glasgow

Both machines will be covered on the day - you will spend the majority of the day working on the machine of your choice and then have the opportunity to spend some time on the other type of machine as well, giving you experience of both! Full details of the class contents are given below

The classes this year will cost £100 per head.

The classes will start at 10am and will finish in the late to early evening: we won't put an exact time on finishing as we aim for a relaxed an enjoyable day where we can spend as much time going over things as is required. Full details of locations, times, and the all important lunch arrangements will be PMd to you in advance of the class after signing up.

To sign up for a class, simply post up below your name and the class you would like to attend and I will add your name to the reserve list. Once payment is received you will be forwarded on to the main list and your place on the day confirmed. *Please note that places on the main list are added on a first come, first served basis as far as payments go. So please be aware of this to save disappointments. We are limiting the classes to a maximum of 10.*

These classes are very much hands on. As we feel this it is the only way to learn and master machine polishing and we also restrict these classes to a 6 to 1 ratio. This is to give people on the class as much time as they require and also benefit from the advice from the tutors on the day. So please do not turn up with your 3 pieces on

*Machine Polishing Beginners Class*

Building on the success of these classes over the last 7 years We are once again proud to offer up place to all members on Dw and other forums. Since the early day of 2008. These classes have grown and changed with the ever changing market. We aim to stay one step ahead of the game. So the members can benefit from different techniques and ways to get the best out of the day.

This class is designed to introduce you to machine polishing, both by DA and rotary (with a focus on the machine of your choice), starting from the basics. No prior knowledge is assumed! The class covers the basics of paint correction in theory, then machine control in practice, paint assessment, choosing pads and polishes, paint correction, refining and final assessment, introduction to severe correction (compounding), filling, paintwork protection. The aim is to introduce you to the skills and techniques required to produce top class finishes.

The class is ideal if you are new to machine polishing and looking to get into it and learn the basic skills needed to make your car's paintwork look its best. If you are contemplating machine polishing and wondering what benefits it can have for your car this class will show you what can be achieved. Plus you will get the opportunity to try out several different machines (Kestral DAS-6, DAS - 6 Pro, Meguiars G220, Makita 9227CB, Festool RAP-150, Festool RAP-80, Festoll Rotex 125, Flex 3401, 3M Rotary & both the Rupes 15mm & 12mm throw, Autobrite DAS21, pads and polishes so if you have not yet bought your machine polishing kit, try out the machines and products and see what work for you best before you invest!

The day will be rounded off with an opportunity to put everything you have learned and practiced to the test in a fun competition (which is opt-out if you don't want to take part, but where's the fun in that?!). A region of the car will be damaged with swirls. You will have to assess the paint finish, measure its thicknesses, and correct the paint to a level you feel happy with safely. We are not looking for full correction, we will be looking for the best results in the safest way to the long term life of the paint. So you'll have to assess the paint and justify your choices. And of course, produce the finish! Its all for fun, but also serves to put into practice everything you've learned on the day.

We look forward to seeing you on the day and hope you benefit from all the experience on hand.

Gordon & Rob

*Saturday the 21st of Feb*.

1. David Wilson (FB)
2. Martin Piken (FB)
3. Martin Piken (FB)
4. Mike Stewart(FB)
5. Angushouston
6. C west 
7. Steven Jack (FB)
8. Lloyd Scott Allam (FB)
9. Blair Will (FB)
10.

*Reserve Place.*

1. Wayne Triple-a Thompson (FB)
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. lev1710
7. 
8. 
9. 
10.





















​


----------



## dooka

Count me in, oh, I see you have ..


----------



## legs

Interested, do we need our own car for the day, mines is currently sorned


----------



## lev1710

Can you put me on the list. Cheers


----------



## dooka

I am sure Gordon is supplying a vehicle, let me double check ..


----------



## angushouston

*Feb Polishing Course*

Hi Gordon, Yes I would like a place on the course. Cheers Angus


----------



## caledonia

legs said:


> Interested, do we need our own car for the day, mines is currently sorned


No car i required. One will be prepped and already awaiting your arrival.



lev1710 said:


> Can you put me on the list. Cheers





angushouston said:


> Hi Gordon, Yes I would like a place on the course. Cheers Angus


List has now been updated and Payment details send out.

Thank you for your interest
Gordon


----------



## gavlar1200

If only you weren't so far away :thumb:


----------



## caledonia

Confirmed list Updated.


----------



## dooka

Only 2 spaces left, but we can open the class up to 12 if need be. For those who are looking for somewhere to stay, a few of us are staying at the The Burnside Hotel.

http://www.laterooms.com/en/hotel-reservations/93133_the-burnside-hotel-rutherglen.aspx?tid=beta

You can follow progress on two facebook event pages. For Mine and Gordon's day, the saturday, you can follow here:
https://www.facebook.com/events/319157178282214/

and for Tom and Craig's Product Sunday, you can follow here:
https://www.facebook.com/events/771280116242241/?pnref=story


----------



## suspal

Am I allowed to come?


----------



## caledonia

suspal said:


> Am I allowed to come?


And as if we could say no :lol:
More than welcome Sus. :thumb:


----------



## legs

sorry guys, I cant make this now.
can you please take my name off the reserve list, hopefully next time.


----------



## caledonia

List updated and final Pms being sent out.


----------



## robwils

Missed this, please let me know when there is another. Bought my rotary last year but haven't yet dare use it on my BM. Maybe should practice on the wife's car


----------

